# Guinea Pig Weaning Question



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK well my I found an ad for two female guinea pigs ready to go to a new home.........at 5 weeks!!!

Well I was appalled and politely emailed the seller telling them it is quite dangerous to take piggies away from mum before 5 weeks and not advised to sell before 10-12 weeks.

I received a reply...



> hi there thanks for that but, i've had a number of litters now and if your planning on having a ltter i suggest you do some good research  it depends on how many pups she has and there weight and there sex if your planning on keeping a male baby guinea pig with its mum for 8 weeks your gonna have disabled babies. research!!!


To which I replied how wrong I thought that was etc plus I had NO intention of breeding...and was told once again I needed to research it.

Am I wrong? If I am I genuinely want to know!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Hun

Sows come into season within 24 hours of giving birth that is why the male must be removed before the birth.

Anyhow to answer your question.

The babies eat within 24 hours of being born and seeing Mum only has 2 nipples they take it in turn to suckle so feed on pellets, hay veggies etc.

The baby boars can become sexually active at 3/4 weeks and must be removed from the Mum.

I would never put a baby boar singually so mine either go together or if a single boar I put him in with an older boar.

The baby sows I do keep with Mum but they can be seperated too.

I still keep mine until 6/7 weeks as I like a complete 3 weeks on their own but never have problems with them being seperated so young.

But I never sell to anyone singually so they always have that company.



So basically the young are weaned at 3/4 weeks completely away from Mum.

Hope that helps

xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hey Hun
> 
> Sows come into season within 24 hours of giving birth that is why the male must be removed before the birth.
> 
> ...


Fantastic info...thanks hun  Such a polite way of saying I was wrong. Oh well at least they're not as bad off as I thought


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Fantastic info...thanks hun  Such a polite way of saying I was wrong. Oh well at least they're not as bad off as I thought


 I think as long as they have been seperated and the breeder is responsible enough to make sure they are managing on their own then 6 weeks is fine.

I have 2 4 week old boars here who are living together and are thriving. Big healthy lads who are eating all different veggies, pellets etc and I know they will be fine at 6 weeks to go to their new homes.

Hopefully the breeder that you have spoken to has also got them used to being handled each day, teaching them to sit still to be groomed, nails trimmed etc....another important thing to do from day 2 ready for their new homes


----------

